# She-King the King Feral Lombax



## She-King (Mar 13, 2012)

She-King is an Original Character more than a Fursona. I don't really have one. I like too many animals to bother. But on here she is my fursona. Here's some pictures of her in all her forms.

She-King is a lombax like Ratchet out of the Ratchet and Clank franchise. 

Original Lombax (C) INSOMNIAC GAME STUDIOS

Feral Lombax and artwork(C) Me or Grizzled-Dog. Here is a breed sheet that's waaaayyy over due for an updated version, pics and all. http://grizzled-dog.deviantart.com/gallery/24771579#/d1wyu8z























She-King is kind of an extension of me. Very Prim, self-respecting, conservative, good-natured in a fierce manner to ensure good is done to all when injustice is present. She's very fiery though in personality in the presence of others. She is a leader as well, leading an entire pack of her peoples. She-King is also a rare Rainbow King Feral lombax. A long title, I know. It explains the why and the how in the breed sheet.

She-King is 22 years old and I haven't quite made up a wardrobe for her yet. I'll have to play some Rand C games to study the Insomniac style.

I have not seen any other lombax characters or suits except from Made Fur You. They did a gold lombax that looked like Ratchet. That's all I've ever seen. It's pretty shocking there aren't more.


----------

